# Go away.



## nn.om

How do you say "go away" in Korean? Yep, I've googled it a few minutes ago, but I thought here I can get the answer that I'm sure is right.

Peace


----------



## yoannhong

저리 가 or 가버려


----------



## nn.om

Oh please can you romanize? thank you


----------



## yoannhong

저리가 jeo ri ga
가버려 ga beo ryeo


----------



## nn.om

Another question: which one sounds more informal?


----------



## yoannhong

i think the two ones are similar.
the most informal one would be 꺼져! kkeo jyeo!
but in this case only use this between friends


----------



## nn.om

I see. Thank you!


----------

